# ,  / > Icom >   Icom IC-765

## RA9CHT

IC-765,       .   .       .

----------


## ES1BA

> ...   ...


 
   IC-736...   :     (      )    - ...

----------


## RA9CHT

!
   IC-765.  ,        .         .        .
     !!!!!!!!!

----------


## RA9CHT

,     (  ,  ) 
   ,   !

----------


## RA9CHT

"METER" -  ,  Vc ( )
 "RF PWR"    
 "MIC GAIN"   "13 "
    -  


"  IC-765  " "?  .      "
    MFJ-941

----------


## RA4ATZ

,     ?

----------


## RA4ATZ

,      -,      
  ,     ,    .
   ,        . MODS.DK     .
.

*  8 ():*

 QRZ.RU .    MODS.DK

----------


## ra3poy

,           ,      - ,         -   ,

----------


## RA4ATZ

> PA-unit .    PA-unit      .     ""?


    ,     .   .

----------


## RA9CHT

> Q14 D47 RF UNIT


, .
    (  ) ,       .

----------


## RV9UP

> -  . -!


 :
http://www.marcucci.it/e_download_s.htm

73
UP

----------


## rz9cf

> ?


   .... .     ,   
    .     ,
 ,     ....   ,  , 
    1 ...   ...   .
   ,  ,   7     .
      ,    ,     18-20,  -   /.

----------


## rz9cf

*RD1AW*,,  , -   ...
    ,    .  :!:

----------


## R7GA

> ,   
>     .     ,
>  ,     ....


  ,     ,        .      ,      -    ,   ,     -- (-)  ,  - -   ....

----------


## UA9MKF

> ,   ,     -- (-)  ,  - -   ....


      ,          .      ,       .

----------


## R4DZ

pse   ic 760 pro  ,

----------

R4DZ

----------


## R4DZ

! :Razz:

----------

R4DZ

----------


## 897

, .  -      -            R   G .  ?     -      .

----------

897

----------


## 897

, , . .

----------

897

----------


## R4DZ

!       28 ,    50,    100,  ?

----------

R4DZ

----------


## R4DZ

, !  100

----------


## UR7TU

.  14    1   .           .        .  ,   . ,         .    .     ,      ,      ""    ?

----------


## ua3rmb

> ,  ,  .


   HONGFA,   ,    .   Ali.

----------


## UR7TU

,        .  .       .       .    ,     1   .         ,   .   .

----------


## RN3GP

> HONGFA


   ,     .



> ,


99%   ,      ,    ,    ,    ,    .    ,      .      .     .
     ,    .
 ,     746.   RL9.            20.     ,   .     ,   . ::::

----------


## UR7TU

!  ,    765...  ()   . ,    -  .      ...  :Smile:   ""           ,    .     .       "" ...   ,   ,   .    -    ?              ?

----------


## RN4R

,  1.5  ,     ,       ,   ,

----------


## UR7TU

2,5  3,     ,   .   2  1,5      ,    .  ,   !

----------


## RN4R

> ,  ""      .     ICOM  hf transceiver IC-760-pro (765)


          4    ?              ""?

   ,        ,

----------


## RN4R

*RN3GP*,      ,    .       ,     .         .

----------



----------


## RV9UP

> ""?


  .   :
1.       ,  ,    .
2.   ,           .

    :
1.   ,      . ,         .     -   .
2.  /,   . 1.   ,   .       .   ,  .

73  RV9UP

P.S.       ,   .2       .1 :-)
P.P.S.            ,      .

----------


## RUS_26

.
 : *(  )*  .
    T2 (TR-27).



 13V    20 A  .
     .
     ?

----------

RUS_26

----------

